# Thinking about getting a meat goat??



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I love my diary goats but we are considering getting a meat goat to add some meat into our freezer! Any recommendations as to what kind you get the most meat off of? How long does it take to feed one out and what is the best size to buy? Do I feed them the same as my dairy goats? Basically any recommendations would be helpful!!!! :whatgoat: :whatgoat: :whatgoat:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd go with a boer or boer cross (preferably nubian). You get alot of meat off one goat plus they grow way fast. Ideal market weight is 75 to 85lbs so it will take about 5 to 8 months depending on feed, care and genetics to get them there. I'd buy wether at about 3 monthsold because they'll be weaned, then you just feed them out. 

I don't know how to feed a dairy goat... assuming alot of hay and browse. Not sure what protien grain you feed them but to finish a wether out quick you'd want 16-18% (I feed 16 plus add stuff in). You'll also want them to browse like any goat, just be careful on giving too much alfalfa because of UC.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

I agree with Dani in going to the sale and getting a wether. Sometimes I see 140+ ones for less than 1$ a lb.
I disagree with Dani though on the feeding of alfalfa, that is all I feed and have never had a case of UC caused from the feeding of it, but do not wether. I have had UC from feeding wethers too much grain however. And I wish they would let me run my kids up to 75lbs. The cut off for the money is 65lbs. anything over that and you will be docked. Ideal sale weight is 50-60lbs and if you buy a goat the bigger it is the cheaper you will get them for. I personally would buy a buck kid and run him up to 125lbs and have him butchered. Or buy a wether/buck or young Doe that is already grown and keep them for 3-4 weeks to "finish" them. The feed bill for raising a kid from weaning to slaughter weight is about $30 and that is for a 60lb kid. Any breed but dairy would be the best. And you can feed them the same as you do your dairy goat. If you feed no grain it may take longer to feed them to desired weight but its only time. Dress weight averages 50% and a little higher as the animal gets bigger.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you both so much for all the information! We fed our first beef last year and as soon as we finish moving our pen around we will feed out another! I can't imagine buying beef from the store again!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

go with a boer 
they have a lot of meat


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> go with a boer
> they have a lot of meat


 :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Last year, we had kept two wethers for meat. They were with us on our property until about 4 1/2 months old, then we sent them to a neighboring pasture with two other Does where they had plenty of blackberries. 
They were not wormed at all, not fed anything but natural pasture, and forage of blackberries- lots of water. They butchered out very fat. 

Here are the two wethers below at about 4 months old. One is a Fullblood Boer. The other is 92% Boer/Nubian mix. The horns are odd because it was our first attempt at a disbudd.. we didnt do it well.

The Nubian Mixes on our property grow faster. If you were to get a meat goat mix.. get a Nubian percentage. But a full blood boer will give you good results too although I think they grow slower, they also do get bigger - quite bigger than a mix. The blue collar is the fullblood Boer.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Sometimes it just happens that .. you just cant stand to make them into freezer meat. These two red boys were solid beautiful strong -willed and confident and loved life but not to be our pets. They finished well on a good solid diet eating happily.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They did well... :thumb:


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Those pictures are so cute! Just afraid I would like them to much to eat them...


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

seren said:


> Those pictures are so cute! Just afraid I would like them to much to eat them...


 Believe me .. that can certainly happen with goats. I settle it in my mind to treat them kindly and give them affection as I can not stand to raise any unhappy rejected feeling animals. They are treated with respect. If one is skitterish, I just don't work on making him friendly as much as I do the Doelings we keep. I just settle it in my heart which ones will go to the freezer and it helps to send them to a different property. We may have one that just won't make it to the freezer this year. He isnt growing well and just is one of those observant goats in tune to people's emotions. He just may be a buddy goat.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

packhillboers said:


> seren said:
> 
> 
> > Those pictures are so cute! Just afraid I would like them to much to eat them...
> ...


And buddy goats are the best of goats. (=


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

We raised our own steer last year and I love knowing what my family is eating! A feeder goat would be cheaper than a steer and take up less of our pens! I just love all my goats so this might be hard we will see! I need to find one at the right price. Seems most of the boers I have found they don't test for cae or cl so I dont want to bring them into my herd.


----------

